# Pros and Cons of these places?



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

So we head over again on the 29th Sept for ten days on the property search. Will it still be quite warm?

There places we have seen houses in we are not fully familiar with, I was wondering if anybody could give me their opinion of the following villages.

Riogordo
Benamargossa
Benomacarra
Torrox
Periana
Vilo
Mondron
Las Romanes
Algarrobo 

We are after good transport, fairly peaceful ( I know the #spanish are vocal) near medical centres (just in case) ...................

Thanks
Roy


----------



## Maureen47 (Mar 27, 2014)

Hi Roy , sorry I don't know these places but we are over for a week on Sept 29th too and the forecast in the Valencia region is looking good as far as temps go, around 25 but we may get some rain , Good Luck in your search


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

maureen47 said:


> Hi Roy , sorry I don't know these places but we are over for a week on Sept 29th too and the forecast in the Valencia region is looking good as far as temps go, around 25 but we may get some rain , Good Luck in your search


Thanks Maureen, I hope we get those temps as well. Although it will mainly be ten days of viewing. 

It's hard to believe it's actually happening.........


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Roy C said:


> So we head over again on the 29th Sept for ten days on the property search. Will it still be quite warm?
> 
> There places we have seen houses in we are not fully familiar with, I was wondering if anybody could give me their opinion of the following villages.
> 
> ...


If you mean public transport, the best option from your list would be Torrox, without a doubt. There are services from Riogordo and Periana to Malaga, which pass through Velez, but literally only one or two per day. There are local bus companies which operate services from Benamargosa and Benamocarra to Velez, the hospital and Torre del Mar, but again not very frequent and mostly just in the mornings and perhaps one or two late afternoon, for workers and shopping.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Lynn, yes my wife wants us to use public transport a lot more as we have already started to use the car less here and trains and bikes more. I didn't add Velez to the list because I'm aware of the excellent services availability in the town. We will also be looking at property there as we do like Velez and Torre Del Mar very much.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

Benamargosa has a Centro de Salud which is open 24 hours a day, the Centro de Salud in Torrox Pueblo is open from 8.00 am to 8-000 pm and Algarrobo Pueblo, Benamocarra, Periana and Riogordo have Consultorios which are open from 9.00 am to 3.00 pm Mon-Fri. I don't think the other places on your list are big enough to have any medical facilities of their own so you would need to travel to the nearest one.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Roy C said:


> So we head over again on the 29th Sept for ten days on the property search. Will it still be quite warm?
> 
> There places we have seen houses in we are not fully familiar with, I was wondering if anybody could give me their opinion of the following villages.
> 
> ...


Weather-wise go to this site:
El Tiempo en Torrox - 14 días
I have set it for Torrox but you can enter other places in the search box. It will give you two weeks' forecast.

As for the places, themselves - I haven't a clue of even where most of them are.


----------



## Roy C (Sep 29, 2012)

Thanks Baldi


----------

